# Eastwood Guitars?



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience with Eastwood guitars.

I know they are budget guitars, but what is the build quality like?
How would it compare to a say a Korean made Epiphone?
What is the quality of tuners and electronics?
neck, nut, and fretwork?

I'm looking for a hollowbody as a third guitar and I don't want to spend too much. I'm looking at both the Eastwood Classic (Gretsch-style) and Epiphone Casino. 

They are in the same price range and if the quality is the same, I'll just be deciding between P90s or filtertrons. But if the quality is better on one, that would likely sway my decision.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't speak to the hollowbody types but I recently scored a Studio 6 (sort of a slim-line LP with P90s, now defunct) via Craigslist. I would definitely compare its build quality very favourably to a MIK Epiphone. Mine is a sweet player and the pickups cook. My only complaint is a small paint blemish on the lower left edge of the headstock.... pretty minor but it is disappointing. So while the fit is great and the wood is solid, I think that I'd be on the lookout for finish problems, just to be on the safe side.

On the other hand, the guitar looks great, plays great and remains very good value for the money. I think Eastwoods are pretty good, considering other offerings in that price range.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This is a thread that will lead you to even more threads on Eastwoods:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=4214&highlight=Eastwood


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Robert. Bad searching on my part.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

But on the other side, what are people's thoughts about the current low-end Epiphone Casino? 

I'm not that concerned with the electronics, because if i like the guitar I will replace them in time. I am concerned about the overall build quality. I know the way to go is an Epiphone Elitist Casino, but I can't justify the price for a 3rd guitar.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

How about a Gretsch electromatic series? $600 or so. :rockon:


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

danbo said:


> How about a Gretsch electromatic series? $600 or so. :rockon:



what's the quality like on those?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I notice you are in Toronto. Pinecone Music in Georgetown carries all the Eastwood guitars. The guy who owns the company is in Mississauga and uses the store as a kind of showroom.

I personally have no been very impressed with any of them I played. I was in the same situation as you, but was looking at a Savannah for a hollowbody (the Classic wasn't out at that time. The Ibanez Artcore's are a better quality instrument for a better price IMO. And you can find them used frequently on Craigslist.

I have gone to try several Eastwood models I planned on getting, and just didn't think they were worth the money. Not that they are that much money, it's just that I have played much better imports for that money. The Eastwoods are mostly about a unique image, and that is what you are paying for.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I think your remarks are very perceptive. The thing about my particular Eastwood is that it doesn't resemble the 60s Japanese guitars that most of their stuff tends to be inspired by... LOL, maybe that's why it was discontinued? It's too Gibsonesque and this is a company that makes a name for itself by doing guitars that do not pay tribute to the Gibson and Fender classics. I'm still very happy with it, especially considering what I shelled out for it. But you may very well be right.

The ironic thing is that they are considered unique in the market, given that they are simply resurrecting some oddball shapes and styles of decades past. Give it enough time, I guess, and few people are left to know that the new fad is actually an old fad given a new paint job - and a new price tag.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have two:

1. an all black p90 special (les paul double-cut copy) that is way better than it has any right to be. it easily holds its own up against my much more expensive fenders and a g&l. just a really well-designed (okay, copied), well-made guitar. i can't recommend it highly enough. my only caveat is the thick neck, which doesn't work for me but would probably be ideal for most players.

2. a cherry-red corona (sg copy). i've invested a total of $400 in fretwork and (used) bare knuckle "the mule" pickups, turning this guitar into an absolute "player". again, this guitar easily holds it own with my other electrics.

-dh


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, I've been sorta curious about the Corona, being a fiend for all things SG. Never actually seen one in the flesh and was wondering what it was like. I also like those ESP Vipers (hate the name but what are you gonna do?), which takes the classic SG shape and torques it a bit, skews it ever so slightly. Nice sculpted look to it.

But more on topic, your post also reminds me that Eastwood actually makes a few models referencing classic Gibson designs... LOL, guess I was wrong in saying that they are all about 60s oddball Japanese and Italian designs.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I guess my main complaint is, granted they are American companies, but both Rondo and Reverend are making way better guitars, with way better specs for the same amount of money (slightly more). I am not impressed at all with Eastwood's choice of body woods, or the pickups/electronics in their guitars. I also don't feel their quality control is very good from the models I have tried. As a smaller Canadian Company, I would expect more in that regard.

David and I have chatted back and forth in these threads, and he knows I am not bad mouthing his guitar or anything. We just have different opinions. He also bought his used if I remember correctly, and didn't pay full price for it.

Regarding the Classic specifically, I believe it has a wider neck than the P90 Special. It and the Corona are 2 of the only models they have I think with a wider neck. A lot of them have the small neck David mentioned. Which is another one of my complaints spec wise.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I've kind of had one eye on these guitars for awhile now. Nice to hear the various opinions on them. I have not had the chance to try one out yet.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I guess my main complaint is, granted they are American companies, but both Rondo and Reverend are making way better guitars, with way better specs for the same amount of money (slightly more). I am not impressed at all with Eastwood's choice of body woods, or the pickups/electronics in their guitars. I also don't feel their quality control is very good from the models I have tried. As a smaller Canadian Company, I would expect more in that regard.
> David and I have chatted back and forth in these threads, and he knows I am not bad mouthing his guitar or anything. We just have different opinions. He also bought his used if I remember correctly, and didn't pay full price for it.
> Regarding the Classic specifically, I believe it has a wider neck than the P90 Special. It and the Corona are 2 of the only models they have I think with a wider neck. A lot of them have the small neck David mentioned. Which is another one of my complaints spec wise.



...reverends are another design altogether. i have been jonesing for a reverend (or three) for years, and now that songbird (i think) stocks them, it won't be too much longer before i snag one.

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya but we got on the topic of how with Eastwood, a lot of what you are paying for is unique designs (unique in a retro way). Reverend is offering a far superior product that is just as unique.

I think it's actually Capsule that carries them. Every time I contact them though, they are sold out. And it seems take them forever to get new models. I am going to mail order one more Reverend before they stop selling them on the Reverend site (July 31st) I think.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, it's Capsule which stocks the Reverends. And yeah, they never stick around for long. They take a long time to arrive and then they fly out the door. I've a hankering to try out a Reverend model but I'd rather try another distributor in the GTA... and I'm not sure there is one.

Which Reverend are you going to mail order? I like a few of their models.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have a Charger 290 right now. It would be impossible for me to say enough good things about it. I'd have zero hesitation mail ordering another one. The product is fantastic, and Reverend are great to deal with.

The second one I may get is a Flatroc. It just depends on if I have the cash by the 31st. I bought another Telecaster before I heard the news that Reverend wouldn't be selling direct. So I may have to sell it as soon as it gets here lol. As of the 31st, Reverend will only be selling through dealers.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...reverends are another design altogether. i have been jonesing for a reverend (or three) for years, and now that songbird (i think) stocks them, it won't be too much longer before i snag one.
> 
> -dh


Capsule Music. Had a Daredevil 290 there last week.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I have a Charger 290 right now. It would be impossible for me to say enough good things about it. I'd have zero hesitation mail ordering another one. The product is fantastic, and Reverend are great to deal with.
> 
> The second one I may get is a Flatroc. It just depends on if I have the cash by the 31st. I bought another Telecaster before I heard the news that Reverend wouldn't be selling direct. So I may have to sell it as soon as it gets here lol. As of the 31st, Reverend will only be selling through dealers.



...i have gotten to the point where if i don't get a reverend soon, i'm going to break out in a rash.

-dh


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

New batch of Reverends at Capsule right now. A gold top 2xp90 club king already sold fast


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

LowWatt said:


> New batch of Reverends at Capsule right now. A gold top 2xp90 club king already sold fast


...unfortunately, i won't get down there until friday august 3rd, although there is a remote chance i could stop by this saturday.

the jetstream 390 or hb are my choices.

-dh


----------



## sartana (Jun 9, 2007)

*Eastwood Guitars*

I own a Eastwood HI FLYER which I bought of the demo page for $299 us plus delivery.
I really like this guitar for the money, it came well set up and plays nicely and the P-90'S sound great.
The trick to buying a Eastwood is to buy off the demo page which is usually updated twice a month.
Mike was very good to deal with and the guitar was delivered quickly,well packed and was only a tad out of tune.
Despite it being a demo it was flawless.
All of his guitars priced under 500 bucks are Chinese made with the exception of a couple of Supro and Airline Models.
All Airline,Supro and any other guitar are that are priced above 500 us are Korean made and are a whole different Guitar quality wise.
I am happy with my Chinese made HI FLYER but was simply floored with my friends two Korean models the Airline DLX 3pup in Red and the Hummingbird in Black he bought recently.
Both are exceptional guitars and are well finished and sound great.
I think one of the reasons the prices seem high is he is still quite a small player based in a small country if one compares him to the Jay Tursers,Dipinto,Reverend,Rondo,Italia etc which are all based in the U.S. with a huge market and have been established longer.
I was really impressed with my friends two Korean made Eastwoods and now I have major gas especially for the Airline Dlx!
I own a Korean made Dipinto Mach IV which is a awesome guitar quality wise and my friends two Korean made Eastwoods were very comparable in quality and price for features.:food-smiley-004:


----------

